# What's Wrong Here?



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm going with the provisions of 314.23 F EX2 all of the specifics in (a) thru (f) met Joe

~CS~


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

How do you keep the "Buzzards" off?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Did you go inside and tell the manager about this?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Whom ever put the rain gutter in violated the laws of common sense.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't like tests.:no:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Please describe the VIOLATION (if any) you find here and provide the specific code reference. First one to do so gets bragging rights! :thumbup:


Great post Joe to test our knowledge.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Other than joints in condulet T fittings , the only other thing I notice is very sloppy bends in the conduit . I do not think that would be considered a violation !

Could it possibly be the support cables , for side to side support ?


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

No straps on sprinkler pipe


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Somebody put in a chit-ton of effort to make a bunch of really crappy lights?


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Violation I see is it looks like chit. No code reference needed for that. :whistling2:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

There's actually nothing wrong and no code violations. This is just another one of Joe's "I don't like how it looks so I'll call it a violation".


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

its legal to make splices in condulets, given that they have a size stamped on it and you dont have it overfilled.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

If that pipe is emt l, you can't support a fixture with it. No clue what code reference.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

110-12


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

distance between supports on conduit


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't see _any_ supports on what looks like rigid or imc conduit. 

I would rather see a union-to-t condulet attachment method rather than bell box cover to bell box cover-to-bell box attachment method.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Those are funny fixtures, though. Stupid things weigh about 25 pounds and the only attachment point is that pissant little 1/2" threaded arm. 

Seems like pretty much the only position they'll last is mounted straight down like in that picture. Otherwise, I've seen guys support them with chain, I ended up mounting a bunch by attaching 1/2" aluminum banding to hold the weight of the fixture head.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It lacks thought, why _subject_ an install to 314.23 F EX2 a-f, when a piece of 1 5/8" strut could have been used to mount all those lights?

~CS~


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

My eyes aren't that good (maybe my computer isn't either). I'm sure there's more than one violation, but I can't make out all the parts. doesn't look like the jboxes, which probably have splices, are accessible. (I'm not looking it up). I'm guessing those fixtures aren't listed for the purpose either. And since this is Joe's thread, I guess there is a number of things that aren't "approved" for the use.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Did you go inside and tell the manager about this?


Answer the question. Does the manager know what dangers are present above the porch??


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

The suspense is killing me


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

has anybody on here ever installed lights for billboard signs?


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

I believe CS came the closest to where the NEC could be cited.
Here's another one. What's Wrong?


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

And another one. NEC rules ?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Joe Tedesco said:


> And another one. NEC rules ?


...not enough information and bad photo angle. Is brickwork inside or outside?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh no, someone hacked some lights onto the side of a building. The world is coming to an end.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Joe Tedesco said:


> I believe CS came the closest to where the NEC could be cited.
> Here's another one. What's Wrong?


Used the wrong color paint, you're supposed to use black. :whistling2:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

When is paint permitted for conductor identification or where equipment is involved. Hint "paint" can be found many times in the NEC.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Joe Tedesco said:


> I believe CS came the closest to where the NEC could be cited.
> Here's another one. What's Wrong?


Siemens breaker in a Bryant panel?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Joe Tedesco said:


> And another one. NEC rules ?


Not enough info.


----------



## millerdrr (Jun 26, 2009)

Post deleted.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Joe Tedesco said:


> I believe CS came the closest to where the NEC could be cited.
> Here's another one. What's Wrong?


110.12(B) like crazy, Siemens breaker in a Westinghouse panel, and chitty workmanship. :laughing:


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Missing air straps!!! Wish my wingsuit had "air brakes" like in the old cartoons. Happy Holidays and thanks for the code discussion everyone.

Frunk, I heard Santa was going to put a lump of coal in your stocking for being very naughty in this forum. :laughing:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Unprofessional*

fftopic:


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

Joe, that's really amazing. I didn't think such violations existed. I think what's even more amazing is that you stopped your busy schedule to repair all of those dangerous situations because someone could have got killed


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

I_get_shocked said:


> Joe, that's really amazing. I didn't think such violations existed. I think what's even more amazing is that you stopped your busy schedule to repair all of those dangerous situations because someone could have got killed


I have all the time in the WORLD nowadays!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Joe Tedesco said:


> I believe CS came the closest to where the NEC could be cited.
> Here's another one. What's Wrong?


Well we could cite color coding via 200.6 ~200.7 ~210.5~310.110,etc Joe, but in reality the painter should be taken to task here. 

This is an example of _others _violating our installs, much like 110.26 is violated by more non-electricians , it's NOT OUR BAD!

For example, we had some idiot painters who painted over _every_ device on a recent job. 

Unfortunately, i'm often simply left to defend myself with a piece of paper , and a bunch of code #'s which are meaningless to sorts that never deal with, nor feel the teeth of authority

~CS~


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

C S ... I like your new avatar , but it looks more like a stork than a chicken !

You will have to change tour name to STORK STEVE !!!

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Approved?*

Happy New Year!


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm assuming from the way you asked that the service cable in the pic is the Pepco side so I would call 202-872-2000 for the corporate office / contractor / city services line. Pepco has their own dedicated commercial / residential service inspectors and will charge $480 to turn the power off at the pole. They will then reconnect after the contractor has supplied a new service cable to the rainhead.

Unfortunately, in DC, the quality of workmanship is the lowest in the nation. I have never seen them fail for wrong connectors or cracked SER/SEU/SE, but I just had to repair one last week that was not only cracked but was hanging directly over a window. Both the county and Pepco passed it (bank paid for heavy up) but it was on an investment property I was going to move tenants into so I fixed it anyway... Pepco has smart meters in now so they don't like contractors pulling the meters anymore, but they don't charge for a service truck to pull a meter. They do want 3 days notice, no charge.

DC proper does have a lot of underground buried services so if the feed is coming from the other side, I would really like to see a picture of the inside to see how the feeders are routed.

Just because the county/city approves it, doesn't mean the Pepco service inspector has too... but they often will skip their own inspection to save manpower. The Pepco service inspector is the one who releases the work order to construction to connect the pole / rainhead / underground feed.

In this area most of the work orders are now filled by subcontractors from South Carolina who drive home on weekends. I have seen them "fix" a connector like the one you posted by cramming it full of duct seal and calling it a day. Are those open knockouts in the top or dirt? 

My heart goes out to you for trying to get them to do the right thing, and I very much do hope that you are able to make headway.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Joe Tedesco said:


> Here's another gem from my album here! APPROVED? Not far from the White House! Anyone know what the local inspection rules are where and by who??


It says Appoved, I see no problem here. :whistling2:


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

That_Dude said:


> It says Appoved, I see no problem here. :whistling2:


Yes approved by the city, but will the poco service inspector approve it? Usually this first stamp is the rough, then the poco inspector comes, and finally the city/county inspector comes back for the final, at which time the "approved" stamp would go on the main disconnect, not the meter.

Wonder if on this one if the Pepco service inspector will even inspect it before sending it to construction.

I have seen them get touchy about open knockouts, if that's what I'm seeing up top.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Another violation here!*

What's Wrong Here?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Joe Tedesco said:


> What's Wrong Here?


Crackheads didn't find it yet....


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Joe Tedesco said:


> What's Wrong Here?


There's no cover? :jester:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Joe Tedesco said:


> What's Wrong Here?


The box got sick and puked.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Joe Tedesco said:


> What's Wrong Here?


Better yet...find the open


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

So originally this thread had some outside lights in the opening post. Now Joe went back and edited it and put a completely different picture in the OP. Consequently, this thread is now a disjoined train wreck.  When is this guy going to get banned???


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

To the OP. Please do not edit or delete opening posts in this way. Ask and it can be removed or closed. Editing/deleting serves no purpose other than to create complete confusion.


----------

